# Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?



## DaeZ (3. September 2017)

*Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*

Ich kaufe mir einen neuen PC habe aber noch eine 4TB Festplatte vom alten Rechner übrig mit Windows 8.1 drauf. Also spare ich mir das Geld an einer neuen Platte und kaufe mir einfach einen Windows 10 OEM Key um mir auf dem neuen Rechner mit der alten Platte Windows 10 zu installieren. Sollte ich vor der Windows 10 installation die alte Platte über Windows vollständig löschen oder einfach so wie sie ist anstecken und dann über den USB Stick mit Windows 10 drauf booten?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*

Du kannst die PLatte mit CCleaner überschrieben oder einfach während der Windowsinstallation die Partition löschen und eine Neue anlegen, wenn du das alte Windows behältst dann erstellt er dir auf C einen Ordner mit dem Name Windows.old. Darin ist dann das alte Windows und ein paar Dateien drin, du kannst ihn dann auch nachträglich löschen wenn du willst.


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*

Kannst einfach booten und dann bei der Installation von Windows die Festplatte formatieren. Wichtig musst bloß beim Booten die Bootreihenfolge beachten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*



DaeZ schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir einen neuen PC habe aber noch eine *4TB Festplatte* vom alten Rechner übrig mit Windows 8.1 drauf. Also spare ich mir das Geld an einer neuen Platte und kaufe mir einfach einen Windows 10 OEM Key um mir auf dem neuen Rechner mit der alten Platte Windows 10 zu installieren. Sollte ich vor der Windows 10 installation die alte Platte über Windows vollständig löschen oder einfach so wie sie ist anstecken und dann über den USB Stick mit Windows 10 drauf booten?



In einen neuen Rechner gehört eine SSD - mindestens für das Betriebssystem. 
Die HD kannst du dann als Datengrab benutzen.

Und warum willst du von Windows 8.1 weg 
Ich sehe momentan noch keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## DaeZ (3. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> In einen neuen Rechner gehört eine SSD - mindestens für das Betriebssystem.
> Die HD kannst du dann als Datengrab benutzen.
> 
> Und warum willst du von Windows 8.1 weg
> Ich sehe momentan noch keinen Grund dafür.




Mir gefiel Windows 10 mehr auf meinem alten Rechner, leider musste ich wieder auf Windows 8.1 gehen da Medion ein inkompetente Firma ist und ihre Mainboards nicht auf Windows 10 optimiert hat.


----------



## DaeZ (3. September 2017)

*AW: Festplatte komplett löschen vor Windows 10 installation?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Kannst einfach booten und dann bei der Installation von Windows die Festplatte formatieren. Wichtig musst bloß beim Booten die Bootreihenfolge beachten.



Also einfach die Platte so lassen wie sie ist und dann bei der Installation auf ''Erweitert'' klicken und dann die Platte formatieren?


----------

